# magna router table



## james cook (Nov 25, 2012)

where can i get a router mounting plate for this table to mount a craftsman router. the only identifying numbers i can find on the table are on a stick on tape, they are 171-913500. thank you in advance for any help you may send my way. james cook


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

james cook said:


> where can i get a router mounting plate for this table to mount a craftsman router. the only identifying numbers i can find on the table are on a stick on tape, they are 171-913500. thank you in advance for any help you may send my way. james cook


Hi James - Welcome to the forum

Not familiar with that table. Can you just measure the size of the opening? Most popular plates are 9x12" or 9 1/4 x 11 3/4. Or you can make your own; phenolic, lexan or any other material thin and relatively strong.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

james cook said:


> where can i get a router mounting plate for this table to mount a craftsman router. the only identifying numbers i can find on the table are on a stick on tape, they are 171-913500. thank you in advance for any help you may send my way. james cook


My suggestion would be the Grizzly plate @ $13 that Mike has mentioned. You may have to fit it to your opening, or fit the opening to it. At that price you cant go wrong..

PT10432047 INSERT W/GUIDE PIN 9 X 12


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, James.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this like your table? If so drilling new holes in the existing plate is probably the best answer?


----------



## james cook (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks for your imput on my magna router table, i'mm going to make my own mounting plate. this table uses a 7and 1/4 inch by 3/16 inch plate by the way. thank you jim cook


----------

